# No picture on Windows media player, even with Codec's



## Mark_08 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I've been really frustrated recently when trying to view video's on windows media player. I get the sound perfectly but instead of a picture all i get is a blank black screen.

Alot of the solutions banded around the internet seem to centre around Codecs, i have installed K-lite (full) codecs package and the problem still persists.

I then downloaded a windows media player classic version which fixed the problem for my .avi files stored on the computer; they now play fine with sound and picture.

A problem it didnt fix however was live streming over the internet. Please note i am not trying to use illegal P2P players but am subscribed to an official Football(soccer) clubs television web site. They stream live games and interviews with the players online but as i watch them all i get is the sound with the now somewhat familiar plain black screen.

Here are the properties i get when i right click on the blank screen as it is streaming.

Video Length: 00:00
Bit rate: 390 Kbps
Media Type: Picture
Video size: 490 x 276
Aspect Ratio: Unknown
Audio codec: Windows Media Audio 9.2
48 kbps, 44 kHz, stereo (A/V) 1-pass CBR
Video codec: Windows Media Video 9
Location: http://evertontv.evertonfc.com/chan...l&bw=H&t=69953c70-2d7c-47a3-a4c6-2627347d3818

i notice it is trying to use the standard Windows media player, is there someway to change this so the default is windows media classic? as that version works for my .avi files on the hard drive.

Failing that does anyone know how to solve the problem i seem to be having with the standard media player version?

Thanks in advance for all your help, 
Mark Shepherd.


----------



## Mark_08 (Mar 16, 2008)

Bump, 

anyone?


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

Get Real Player. I went onto the everton site and it works fine with real player. WMP is **** for almost anything our of the ordinary. Also you might try VLC media player which plays avis. fine. It's nothing reat but doesn't glich much either.


----------

